
Ask HN: What are your pain points with Visual Studio Team Services? - scottndecker
What are the things that take too long to do in Visual Studio Team Services or you can&#x27;t do at all?
======
JBReefer
Honestly, that it's not Github/BitBucket/etc. It looks pretty cool, but
there's a great ecosystem out there already that I'd rather use for
CI/Build/SCM.

------
debacle
It's too integrated. Every tool in the suite isn't as good as the best tool
for that purpose outside of the suite. I'd go even further and say that most
functions of the suite aren't even the top 3 for best tool.

------
romanovcode
No public repos.

